# Where do I buy cheap towels in Toronto, homemade gelatin water soluble backer



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy cheap, cheap, cheap but reasonable quality towels in Toronto.

I may need to do 50-100 towels for a Martial Arts company.
What kind of quality would I have to buy for such a job.

I have never embroidered on a towel before. What are the pitfalls and what is the best way to do it. Do I need to use water soluble backer on the front of the design or can I get away without it. If so, I was thinking of using a gelatin mixture to somehow make my own water soluble sheets or dip the part of the towel into gelatin and then lay something heavy on it and let it dry to flatten the loops.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of places that sell towels:
Promotional Aprons, Towels, Throws, Totes, Blankets & more - FIEL - Fairdeal.
ECORITE - Leaders in Green Thinking!

Lar


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Larry. I looked briefly at the sites. I was looking more for brick and mortar places in Toronto. However, I will contact the companies you indicated as a start. Maybe they will have a good deal.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

First, yes you need a topping or towel threads will pop up through the embroidery and look bad. Why are you trying to avoid using solvy? It is very inexpensive. Thick towels can use use solvy on the top and bottom. Thin towels might need a tear away. Your gelatin idea seems like one of the most painful I have ever heard of from a labor intensive standpoint. Even if it works, it sounds like a mess, and then you will have to launder the towels and a laundered towel never looks as fresh as a brand new one.


----------

